
Bing Maps Aerial Victory  - azharcs
http://blogs.forbes.com/quentinhardy/2011/04/27/bing-maps-aerial-victory/
======
jimbobimbo
That is so very true. I've been using Bing Maps back in 2006 (they were named
Live Maps or something like that back then) - the aerial imagery provided by
the service was hands down better than satellite images done by Google in the
same area.

------
thekevan
Isn't the aerial photography provided by Pictometry and not by Microsoft
themselves?

